# CPT code for Arthroscopic debridement....



## LStana (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello. I am trying to find the correct CPT code to use for an Arthroscopic debridement of a Rotator Cuff Tear as well as an Arthroscopic Acromioplasty. I found 29822 for debridement, however the doctor is indicating to use 29823. Also, the only code I found for the Acromioplasty is 29826 in which I am not sure if it is appropriate as the description includes decompression of subacromial space....with coracoacromial ligament release. Any input would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## gsteeves (Feb 14, 2013)

I would check documentation for the acromioplasty, it the doctor does not do any bony work than I would use the 29823 for the RC debridement and the acromioplasty.  

I hope that helps,
Gail Steeves


----------



## LStana (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you for your help


----------

